# Banshee



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by aspirina

Buenas tardes 

soy de Barcelona, Cataluña, España.

no se ingles y lo tengo bastante dificil leer y traducir por la diferencia de sentido de las frases y me pierdo y no puedo seguir todos los comentarios que poneis 

hay alguien que me pudiera explicar como se comporta la Banshee Pire por que estoy interesado en ella y es una posible candidata para comprarla, tambien lo seria la Titus Motolite, la Ventana X5 y Ciclon aunque la Pire y la Motolite son las primeras por tener ofertas de ellas 


Aspirina!!!
Date una vuelta por el foro de Mexico cuando quieras, que ahi hablamos mas español!!
Por lo que leo aca arriba y otros comentarios, la Banshee anda muy pero que muy bien. Pedalea bien, se traga todo y la geometria esta muy bien conseguida para horquillas mas bien largas (150mm). No esta recomendada para amortiguadores de resorte, porque la suspension es mas bien lineal, o sea que la fondearias mucho.
Las primeras series del 2005 tenian un problema de interferencias en las tallas M y S, que pegaba el triangulo trasero con algo (no me acuerdo ahora) del triangulo delantero. Problema que ha sido solucionado por Banshee. En cuanto al Servicio al Cliente, hablan maravillas, pero eso para el mercado de Norteamerica (no se como te traten saltando el charco, pero no creo que tengas problema).
Si estas en Barza, contacta a "Whafe" (es neozelandes y no habla mucho español, pero si que debe entenderte bien) quien tiene una Motolite en talla L (23.5" de tubo superior, creo) para ver si puedes echarle el guante a una ML. O tambien a Chamuko, quien tambien esta en Barza y tiene una Racer-X, el es mexicano tambien. La Motolite se siente como una Racer-X, pero mas "grande"... no se si me explico. No pedalea tan energeticamente como la Racer-X, pero es muchisimo mas versatil.
Creo que con ninguna de tus opciones te puedes equivocar. La Ventana es un lujo, una obra de arte, pero cuesta como tal. Eso si, te atiende el dueño de la compañis y diseñador cada vez que les marcas por telefono.
Con Titus dependes del taller que te vendio la bici y no se con Banshee.
Como te menciono, pon tu pregunta en el foro de Mexico y haber que podemos contestar entre todos. La Banshee no la hemos rodado por alla, aunque hay alguien que tiene una Viento. Un par de nosotros ha rodado la ML y yo tengo una Switchblade. Por la Ventana, pues tendras que romper la alcancia, pero es "una pasada" como dicen uds.
Un gran abrazo!!
Warp

gracias por contestar Warp

ahora pasare la pregunta por el foro de mexico haver si tengo mas comentarios 
la pire no se ven muchas por el foromtb pero en Barcelona esta el inportador de Banshee, que es general bikes y tiene la pyre de oferta,

la Banshee Viento es para hacer una rigida enduro y que sirva como xc 

gracias y un saludo desde Cataluña


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

No conozco la Banshee, pero aca a mucha gente le encanta la Motolite. Tienes la geometría de la Banshee? Cuanto recorrido tiene? Para que la quieres? Cual es tu tipo de terreno? Cuanto pesa y cuanto pesas tu?

Todo eso nos puede dar una idea de cual es la mejor opción de bicicleta para ti. Saludos! :thumbsup:


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos, coincido con elmadaleno, seria bueno saber como para que y como cuanto viaje de la suspension quieres. Efectivamente la gente que anda en Motolite anda bastante contenta con su bicla; la Racer seria mejor que la probaras a ver si te gusta ese estilo de geometria... Ventana es como para darse un lujo, si quieres y puedes, adelante! De hecho creo que la mayoria de los clientes de Ventana estan fuera de USA. Y aunque elmada no lo puso: ya consideraste las Turner? Esta la Spot de 5.5 in. de viaje y la Flux con 4 in. como contrapartes de la Motolite y de la RacerX. La calidad de estas bicicletas (Turner) es bastante buena, La Flux es una bicicleta de cross country bastante divertida, sube muy bien, te da bastante seguridad en el descenso y no se siente "nerviosita" nadamas que no es muy buena idea ponerse a brincar con esta bici; para eso esta la Spot, por cierto hay un distribuidor de Turner en Granada, igual y puedes te contactar con el, en fin, divertete escogiendo tu bici!

El Rivas


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

roberto tiene una banshee no? rzozaya... una viento creo, es una hardtail (osease que suspension en la tijera nadamas) 
si tienes la motolite entre tus opciones... porqué no una Turner Spot?? seguro a warp le encantaría la idea. jajaja


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Creo recordar que el tenia una de esas (la viento) y efectivamente era una hardtail, tambien tiene una Motolite. Como no recomedar la Turner? Ni modo, al buen Warp no le va a gustar pero de la Titus a la Turner, me quedo con la Turner. Ventana esta por arriba del presupuesto que pagaria por una bici, pero como me gustaria tener una! Mi siguiete bicla va ser una Spot, espero que para fines de año...

El Rivas


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

Buenas tardes

La turner es demasiada cara y no tengo tantos euros para ella
las otras son de ofertas

http://americantoys.blogspot.com/2006/02/titus-moto-lite-tu-pareja-perfecta.html

Yo cuando vi este reportaje en la revista mountanbike ( he puesto el reportaje completo mas abajo) me enamore de ella por su polivalencia pero es muy cara 1800 euros mas o menos el cuadro y la bike se puede ir a los 2500 - 3500 euros segun los conponentes le pongas pero hay esta de segundamano

http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=167320

la cual se ve en bastante buen estado

http://www.bansheebikes.com/pages/pyre/pyre.htm

tambien esta, la mas interesante, la Banshee Pire con un buen precio y por eso os pedia informacion de ella por que en españa no hay muchas y no estan en el foro y de la viento

http://www.generalbikes.com/outlet.html

la geometria es esta

http://www.generalbikes.com/banshee_pyre.html

*CARACTERÍSTICAS*
- Recorrido amortiguador 130mm.
- Alu RAD triple conificado e hidroformado
- Suspensión virtual VF4B
- Frenos disco
- Color: White/ electric blue/red
- 2 años garantía *PRECIO *Cuadro con Fox RP3....... 1.690,00€


*DIMENSIONES*​
*XS*​
*S*​
*M*​
*L*​
*XL*​
*ÁNGULO DIRECCIÓN *​
67-71º​
67-71º​
67-71º​
67-71º​
67-71º​
*ÁNGULO SILLÍN *​
70-74º​
70-74º​
70-74º​
70-74º​
70-74º​
*TUBO SUPERIOR *​
525​
555​
580​
687​
713​
*TUBO SILLÍN *​
330​
381​
432​
483​
533​
*DIST. ENTRE EJES *​
1023​
1054​
1079​
1106​
1131​
*DIST. VAINAS *​
420​
420​
420​
420​
420​
*Ø DIRECCIÓN *​
1 1/8​
1 1/8​
1 1/8​
1 1/8​
1 1/8​
*Ø TUBO SILLÍN *​
26,8​
26,8​
26,8​
26,8​
26,8​


En el mundo del diseño de suspensiones, la nueva Banshee Pyre es una obra de arte en cuanto a sistemas de suspensión virtual en el Enduro. Después de analizar miles de modelos y simulaciones generados por ordenador, hemos creado un sistema de suspensión que proporciona un pedaleo con menor esfuerzo y sin contaminación en la pedalada, además evita los baches y los golpes. Nuestro nuevo sistema patentado de suspensión 4-puntos (VF4B) sistema de pivotes desmultiplica la fuerza dinámica de los golpes y el pedaleo de modo que la Pyre se desliza suavemente por encima de los baches y al mismo tiempo mantiene una increíble eficiencia en el pedaleo. Esta bicicleta rompe records de velocidades en los bike parks, deja huella en los single tracks y tiene mayor tracción en las subidas que una hardtail. La Pyre incorpora una tubería RAD ½ triplemente conificada que resulta lo suficientemente ligera para carreras de largo recorrido y el tubo inferior hidroformado cuyo triangulo integral es lo suficientemente resistente para hacer enduro con horquillas de 150 mm. Nuestra exclusiva base de interior estriado y las vainas se unen en una triple cavidad en la tubería para hacer la parte trasera más fuerte, rígida y fiable. Los 3 pivotes mayores de acero tratado, en el eje del cabezal y los rodamientos de aguja sellados fuertemente, para una mayor durabilidad. Nuestro innovador uso de la tecnología de extrusión en el eje del pedalier, el yunque del tubo del sillín y el alojamiento de la base del amortiguador mantienen el peso en el mínimo, la forja fría rebaja el enlace y las patillas proporcionan una sensación de solidez mientras se monta. La Pyre pesa de 11 kg. a 15 kg., 5 tallas se ajustan a bikers de 1,50 m a 2 m

Despues esta la Viento para hacerme una rigida trasera de enduro

http://www.bansheebikes.com/pages/viento/viento.htm

http://www.generalbikes.com/banshee_viento.html

*CARACTERÍSTICAS*
- Recorrido rec. horquilla 80-150m.
- Alu RAD hidroformado
- Triangulo tras. Tipo whisbone
- Frenos para disco
- Color: Silver / Black
- 2 años garantía 
*PRECIO *
Cuadro ........... ...... 590,00€


*DIMENSIONES*

*S 15"*​
*M 17"*​
*L 19"*​
*ÁNGULO DIRECCIÓN *

68º​
68º​
68º​
*ÁNGULO SILLÍN *

70º​
70º​
70º​
*TUBO SUPERIOR *

560​
575​
615​
*TUBO SILLÍN *

381​
432​
483​
*DIST. ENTRE EJES *

1080​
1096​
1136​
*DIST. VAINAS *

425​
425​
425​
*Ø DIRECCIÓN *

1 1/8​
1 1/8​
1 1/8​
*ALTURA PEDALIER *

311​
311​
311​
*Ø TUBO SILLÍN *

30.0​
30.0​
30.0​


La nueva Banshee Viento es lo último y más versátil en bicicletas rígidas. Nuestra geometría "morphing" (cambiante) nos permite construir la Viento como una bici XC o una bici maratón con una horquilla de 80 mm o 100 mm, o bien como una bici de freeride con horquillas de 150 mm. Construida con nuestra nueva tubería ½ RAD hidroformada ultraligera, el chasis de la Viento es liviano y sólido para circular por zonas pedregosas, el exclusivo la base interna estriada y la vaina de la cadena transporta directamente tu potencia al suelo con autoridad. La Viento con su wishbone, incorpora nuestro sistema "shock block" en el tubo de sillín una configuración que amortigua la montura en terrenos pedregosos. Las punteras minimalistas forjadas en frío y el tubo de dirección asimétrico centran nuestra atención sobre el detalle. La viento pesa de 10 kg. a 13,6 kg. 3 tallas se ajustan a bikers de 1, 60 m. a 1, 90 m.

Titus Moto Lite: Tu Pareja Perfecta

Texto y Fotos: Manuel Maqueda​
Acción: Jacqueline Cryan

*Titus MotoLite: Tu Pareja Perfecta*


A menudo, elegir una bicicleta es como buscar una pareja estable. Quizás haya muchas opciones golosas a la hora de darse un revolcón, pero cuando se trata de convivir día a día, la Titus MotoLite tiene pocas rivales.







En este mundo de demencia tecnológica y marketing febril, somos bombardeados por estímulos muy poderosos y que a menudo hacen que perdamos la cabeza. Sin embargo, una vez saciado el apetito del momento, uno se despierta al lado de una máquina que no termina de llenarnos del todo. Menos mal que todavía existen bicicletas como la Titus MotoLite, que permiten conjugar aventura y jugueteo con los fundamentos necesarios para una larga y fructífera relación.

*¿Titus?*

Titus es una marca con mucho prestigio en Estados Unidos pero casi desconocida entre nosotros. Una de las razones para que esta marca no haya sido descubierta antes es el aura elitista que la rodea desde siempre. Titus nace como fábrica de bicicletas a medida y se especializa en la elaboración de cuadros en titanio y Exogrid. Este último material es exclusivo de Titus y se compone de mallas de titanio fusionadas sobre finas tuberías de fibra de carbono. Probablemente sea el compuesto más caro y sofisticado que, hoy por hoy, podemos encontrar en una bici de montaña.



Esta pequeña fábrica de Arizona siempre ha dejado un poco de lado el marketing, ha pasado olímpicamente de las modas y se ha concentrado en hacer buenas bicicletas para una clientela fiel. Por ejemplo, Titus es una marca apreciada desde siempre por las chicas y bikers de baja estatura, ya que extiende su gama de tallas hasta lo liliputiense. Recientemente, los bikers americanos han comenzado a descubrir que los modelos de aluminio de Titus proporcionan un rendimiento de lujo a un precio razonable y la popularidad de bicis como la Racer X (doble de XC) o la MotoLite (Enduro) en mecas del Sudoeste como Moab, Utah, ha sido también un escaparate que las ha lanzado a el estrellato en el resto de EEUU y, poco a poco, fuera de sus fronteras. Quienes deseen familiarizarse con la gama Titus pueden visitar su web en www.titusti.com.

*Anatomía de la MotoLite*

La Titus MotoLite es una bicicleta enduro de doble suspensión cuyo cuadro permite ajustar el recorrido trasero a 102 o 127 mm cambiando de anclaje el amortiguador. Existen 4 tallas (de L a XS) en aluminio para montaje a la carta, aunque bajo pedido también se elabora a la medida. También por encargo, la MotoLite está disponible en titanio o en el prohibitivo compuesto de titanio-carbono Exogrid.



El triángulo delantero destaca por un tubo horizontal bajito y que desciende hacia su unión con el tubo de tija donde presenta un refuerzo triangular característico. El tubo diagonal es hidroformado y de conificado triple. La pipa es de 1"1/8 y admite horquillas de hasta 145 mm. El tubo vertical admite tijas de 27,2 mm y desviador de 31,8 mm. Un detalle poco común, pero muy de agradecer, es que la muesca que permite la actuación del cierre de tija está orientada hacia delante, lo cual la protege del barro y agua que escupe el neumático trasero. Es un toque habitual en cuadros encargados a medida por los _freaks_ y que delata la vocación _custom_ de Titus.



La suspensión trasera sigue un esquema de FSR (licencia Specialized) y permite equipar amortiguadores de aire o muelle de 2" de recorrido y 8" entre ejes. Las bieletas son de aluminio y la tonillería y casquillos son de acero inoxidable y aluminio respectivamente. El basculante, en aluminio de secciones cuadradas, es compatible sólo con frenos de disco, está fijado al triángulo delantero mediante un pivote principal equipado con cuatro cartuchos de rodamientos sellados y admite neumáticos de hasta 2,35". La patilla del cambio es reemplazable y el eje trasero es estándar de 135mm.




Todo lo anterior, unido a un peso del cuadro con amortiguador de 2,700 g, nos confirma que nos encontramos ante una bici camaleónica, que se puede equipar como una doble ligera o una enduro cañera, según la elección de componentes que hagamos.

También conviene recordar que tanto por el tallaje como por la geometría, esta es una bicicleta que resulta ideal para las chicas.

*Sensaciones de Lujo*

La geometría de la MotoLite es todo un acierto. El puesto de pilotaje es tan amplio como el balcón de una casa burgalesa gracias a la disposición baja del tubo horizontal, lo cual pone a salvo nuestras partes nobles ven caso de un desmontaje precipitado y, al mismo tiempo, permite un centro de gravedad más bajo. Esta cómoda disposición de la tubería, unida a un tallaje especialmente favorable, explica que las Titus sean tan populares entre las chicas.



La estética, de una delicadeza engañosa, es también un logro destacable. En estos tiempos en los que proliferan cada vez más engendros de dos ruedas tipo tunning, resulta muy agradable ver una bicicleta que, a pesar de su carácter endurero, presenta líneas limpias, esbeltas y elegantes.

La comodidad es sobresaliente y el acople a la máquina es casi inmediato. Una vez en marcha, el reducido peso y buen pedaleo invitan al ruteo veloz. El pilotaje resulta fácil e intuitivo y la Titus perdona los errores de conducción con una benevolencia propia de un cura de pueblo en su confesionario.

La rigidez del basculante se traduce en una trazada de curvas muy precisa, equilibrada y estable. A pesar de la generosa distancia entre ejes, el bajo centro de gravedad y el reducido peso hacen que las secciones reviradas y ratoneras puedan ser superadas con la agilidad de una mona gibraltareña. La salida de curva es rauda y poderosa, si bien el sistema FSR nos arrebata, durante un breve instante, una primera punta de aceleración al esprintar. No obstante, la máquina se recupera rápidamente y permite mantener un ritmo infernal sobre terrenos ondulados, en los cuales está a la altura de las mejores enduros ruteras del mercado.



El trialeras y obstáculos la MotoLite hace honor a su nombre y los devora con facilidad, como si de una motillo se tratara. La eficacia de suspensiones es fenomenal y, a medida que vamos ganando confianza, la Titus nos empuja a buscar las dificultades en lugar de huir de ellas. Efectivamente, bajo la discreta elegancia de la MotoLite se oculta una verdadera enduro de pata negra cuyos límites están ahí para ser buscados.

Si bien la MotoLite ofrece dos opciones de recorrido trasero, esta bici se encuentra en su salsa en la posición de máximo recorrido, lo cual es congruente con su vocación cañera y representa, asimismo, el reglaje por el que se van a decantar la mayoría de los usuarios habitualmente. Por estas razones, después de varias salidas, optamos por dejar el amortiguador tranquilito en el anclaje de 127 mm, relajarnos y disfrutar.

*Subiendo*

La MotoLite, por peso y por geometría, es una máquina destinada a moverse con gran agilidad por todo tipo de senderos y a trepar con el brío de una lagartija loca por una hojalata caliente. Los diseñadores de Titus han hecho un buen trabajo a la hora de afinar el lanzamiento de la horquilla y la longitud de las vainas. El primero no es tal que le reste direccionabilidad y control en las secciones más empinadas y la segunda permite aceleración y tracción cuando más lo necesitamos.

La suspensión trasera de la MotoLite recurre al veterano sistema FSR de Specialized. Se trata de una probada tecnología de bieletas cuyos puntos fuertes y débiles son de sobra conocidos. Baste recordar aquí que el FSR baja mejor que sube y que es más sensible que firme, especialmente si somos poco sutiles y armoniosos en nuestro pedaleo trepador. Así las cosas, resulta esencial que el amortiguador nos eche una manita en las subidas mediante algún tipo de plataforma estable o control de flujo. Por esta razón, nos hemos tomado la molestia de probar la MotoLite con dos de los amortiguadores disponibles: Fox Float R y Progressive 5th Element.



Con ambos amortiguadores la MotoLite resulta deliciosa de pilotar y pedalea con mayor eficacia de la que sus recorrido haría presagiar, siempre y cuando los regulemos adecuadamente. Sin embargo, la mayor firmeza de la plataforma del 5th lo convierte en una mejor opción cuando la cosa se empina, las fuerzas escasean y hay que empezar a meter riñón.

Si bien el 5th Element sale ganador, conviene recordar sus inconvenientes: mayor coste y aspecto (que no peso) quizás un poco más aparatoso y menos acorde con la estética limpia y elegante del cuadro Moto Lite.

*Bajando*

Debería existir una unidad de medida para la relación entre la eficacia bajadora de una bici y su peso. Creo que no soy el único para el cual el disfrute en los descensos ruteros es inversamente proporcional a la pereza que proporciona el saber que luego hay que pedalear hacia arriba. Yo siempre llevo un Pepito Grillo en mi hombro que me va susurrando al oído: "diviértete mientras puedas, que cuando llegues abajo te vas a enterar".



En una enduro es esencial que esta relación sea excelente para así eliminar el complejo de culpa en las bajadas y permitir la realización de rutas épicas, salpicadas de retos técnicos y de descensos divertidos. Por ello es un placer anunciar que la Moto Lite se lleva un 10 en la escala de Pepito Grillo, lo cual nos permite olvidarnos de la desagradable voz de este bichito verde.

La geometría lanzada y larga de la MotoLite y la eficacia de las suspensiones le permiten bajar como un rayo y salir airosa de berenjenales técnicos sin esfuerzo aparente. La MotoLite es muy estable, noblota y otorga un buen margen de seguridad. El FSR absorbe estupendamente y permite que, en manos de un buen biker, esta Titus puede dar más de un susto a pilotos menos finos que bajen con máquinas de mayor enjundia.

Por cierto, pese al nombre de este modelo, el ruido de moto no viene incluido y lo tienes que hacer tú con la boca, emulando así a Dan K , el biker rapero de Oakland, quien tiene esta curiosa costumbre siempre que compite en DH.

Aprovechemos para comentar que la horquilla Rock Shox Revelation 426 se comporta de forma impecable y con sus 100-130 mm de recorrido resulta una opción ideal para una bicicleta mutante como la MotoLite. La Revelation es progresiva, suave, de peso contenido, muy fácil de regular y ofrece la opción de bloqueo remoto pop-lock para echarnos un capote en las subidas. Hay que agradecerle a Rock Shox el demostrar que se pueden igualar las prestaciones de horquillas más caras a un precio mucho más potable. Además, la estética es muy actual y acertada, frente a otras horquillas que se copian a sí mismas año tras año hasta la saciedad. La incógnita, como ocurre con todo nuevo producto de suspensión, vendrá del lado de la reputación y la fiabilidad, respecto a las cuales todavía es pronto para decir nada. Sólo el paso del tiempo y el cotilleo de los bikers en tiendas, carreras y foros de internet permitirá emitir un veredicto.

*Componentes*

La Titus MotoLite se ofrece como cuadro suelto para montajes a la carta. Su versatilidad nos permitiría fabricarnos una ninja de los bosques, ligera, certera y de ataque mortal; o bien un guerrero samoano capaz de aplastar de un mazazo cualquier trialera que se interponga en su camino. A pesar de esta polivalencia, conviene dar un breve repaso a los componentes de la unidad probada.

Para empezar, hay que tirar de las orejas a Titus USA por realizar de forma apresurada y errónea el guiado de los manguitos a su paso por las bieletas y por la horquilla, cosa que hubo que solucionar antes de poder acometer la prueba. Por lo demás, y quizás con la única excepción de la dirección (una WTB del montón, con rodamientos de bolas) el montaje era lo que podríamos llamar de lujo razonable: amortiguadores de aire Fox R (en España se ofrece el modelo RP3) y 5th Element, horquilla Rock Shox Revelation 426, un fenomenal grupo Shimano XT delante y detrás con mandos de gatillo (los cuales preferimos a los dual control), bielas y pedalier Shimano XT, excelentes frenos Avid Juicy 7, fenomenales bujes DT Swiss Onyx y estupendas llantas DT Swiss XR 4.14 calzadas con neumáticos Kenda Kinetics 2.1 delante y Kenda Navegal 2.1 detrás (de lo mejorcito del momento, si bien hubiéramos preferido equipar los Navegal en ambas ruedas.) Por último tija, potencia y manillar eran Titus (aluminio), los puños eran WTB y el sillín también Titus con raíles de titanio (para los que no lo sepan, Titus elabora componentes de gama alta, ya con su marca o bajo la denominación Maxxm.)

Por último, para los freaks de la báscula, conviene aclarar que un montaje como este permite un peso de la bici completa con pedales inferior a 13 kilos.

*Conclusiones*

Eres un biker correoso que lo ha probado todo, ha satisfecho todas sus concupiscencias venéreas y mancillado el honor de cuantas bicicletas de líneas sinuosas se han topado en su camino. Una mañana, te miras al espejo descubres una pequeña cana en una de tus sienes. La arrancas de inmediato con indignación y miras a tu apartamento de soltero, lleno de bolas de pelusa y decorado con una mezcla de figuritas de la Guerra de las Galaxias y las chucherías que te trajiste de Marruecos. Ummm... quizás haya llegado el momento de sentar la cabeza.

Cuando quieras dar el paso, tanto si eres chico como si eres chica, ahí estará, fiel y dispuesta, la Titus MotoLite. Una bicicleta sólida, rápida, bonita, ligera y polivalente, capaz igualmente de acompañarte en tus salidas ruteras como de hacerte vibrar cuando el cuerpo te pida emociones fuertes.

*A Tener en cuenta*

-Geometría muy eficaz y polivalente.
-Excelente comportamiento rutero.
-Calidad Titus.
-Estética elegante.

*A Mejorar*

-Necesidad de tarado firme en la plataforma de pedaleo del amortiguador.
-Precio elevado.

*Valoración:*

Rendimiento: 8,5
Calidad / Precio: 7,5

*Equipamiento Probadora:*

Casco: Bell Sweep XC
Gafas: Alpina Security.
Ropa: Sheebest. 
Zapatillas: Shimano.

*Lugar de la Prueba: *

Wilder Ranch, California

http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=167320


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yo como te he dicho...

De la Banshee hablan maravillas. En lo particular me gusta la geometria para una horquilla (aca les decimos "tijera") de unos 130-150mm... una Marzocchi.

Averiguate si es una 2006 o mas nueva, porque las 2005 Mediana y Chica tenian problemas con el basculante pegando en el tubo del asiento.

Pero esa Motolite es un CHOLLO por 1790 euros!!! COMPRALA YA!!!!

Esta muy bien equipada... Pike, Formula, SRAM X.9 (o es X.0??), Rines DT ... y es una de finales del 2005 (esas pegatinas no son del 2006), lo que es bueno porque las 2006 tuvieron algunos problemas de desprendimiento de la pintura.

Con eso, te vendes la rueda delantera y te armas una nueva para la Pike y a rodar!!!!

La ML es un maquinon... Diseño probado estos ultimos 3 años y por este lado del charco, ha sido la bici del año en 2005 y 2006.

Las Turner... pues te lo pongo sencillo, aunque a mis cuates que ruedan Turners no les va a gustar... La ML en españa ha recibido comentarios de ser muy blandita de suspension y que necesita algo de plataforma... Las Turner son aun mas "blanditas", menos energeticas para pedalear.

En los alrededores de Barcelona, tienes terreno mas bien revirado, no??

La ML es mejor para esos menesteres que la Turner... Es cuestion de geometria. Las Titus tienen angulos de direccion mas cerrados y una distancia entre ejes mas larga (para el mismo recorrido) que las Turner. Son maquinas que piden caña en terrenos revirados y giran como un helicoptero de combate.

Las Turner no son lentas, ni poco agiles, pero son mejores para espacios abiertos y mas estables a velocidad. Un poco mejores en descensos fuertes.

Muchos usuarios de Turner, te van argumentar el sistema de bujes en comparacion con los rodamientos de la Titus... pero en Barcelona ni conocen el barro, asi que no hay ventaja ahi. Si te sirve de dato, mi Titus (Switchblade 2004) anda en los rodamientos originales de fabrica todavia y el pasado diciembre que los inspeccione, estaban en muy buen estado.

La Ventana... es muy buena. Tal vez la mejor del grupo... pero es prohibitibamente cara. Con lo que te ahorres en el cuadro, te pudes compar mejores componentes y no sacrificar mucho en el cuadro.

De las opciones que presentas, yo me quedaria con esa MotoLite....

Ojala que Rzozaya1969 conteste a este thread... el tiene una Banshee Viento y una Motolite.

Te dejo una vista de mi Switchblade, para que te vayas enamorando de las Titus.


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

tengo una pregunta que no tiene que ver con la titus aunque ya se vera por que antes que me saliera esta oportunidad de la titus ( y la pire ) me estava mirando entre estas dos bikes de la marca CANYON que por precio y montaje valen la pena

el cuadro es el mismo y aparte de algun componente la diferencia esta entre la pike de muelles o talas rlc y el problema seria que la esx 8 con la pike esta en color rojo anonizado que me tiene enamorado y no me atrevo con el muelle y los 600 gr de diferencia 
http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/index.html?b=41

http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/index.html?b=50

la titus de oferta lo que no me gusta es la pike que no tiene u-urm y es fija en 130-140
pero me lo tendre que pensar y es un gran dilema por la cantidad de euros que cuestan
y en decidir lo que mejor me conviene por que yo vengo de una inactividad de 10 años 
y queria volver con una doble por que uno ya tiene 47 años 
lo queria hacer por que tambien esquio y estaba bajo de forma y de esta haria los dos deportes que mas me gustan

huy como me he enrollado

no os molesto mas con mis dudas y problemas

gracias y un saludo desde Cataluña


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

Warp
te has leido el reportaje de la titus motolite

un saludo desde Cataluña


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

aspirina said:


> Warp
> te has leido el reportaje de la titus motolite
> 
> un saludo desde Cataluña


Vende la Pike y comprate una Fox Vanilla R, Float R o RS Revelation y ahorrate la pasta de la rueda delantera.

No he leido el reportaje de la ML, pero lo hare. Si dije algo parecido o diferente, no tenia idea del reportaje. La intencion era darte mi opinion sincera.

Dejame ver los links de las Canyon y te comento...

Edicion... La que lei fue una comparativa Enduro en Bike (o fue Solo Bici??) en la cual no te digo cual fue la ganadora, porque los Turnerianos van a decir que no estoy siendo justo. En ella comparaban la Vantana X-5, La Blur LT, Giant Reign, Titus Motolite y otras que no me acuerdo... Creo que andaba la 5-Spot, pero no me acuerdo a ciencia cierta.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

*Rocky Mountain ETSX*

Hola Amigo Aspirina:

Yo te puedo hablar tambien acerca de un cuadro que es muy bueno y su desempeño en montaña es excelente.

Si te gusta una bici all arround dentro de la montaña con XC y un poco de enduro esta bici te podria interesar, ya que tienes la opción de ajustar su recorrido de 4", 4.5" y de 5" además de se un cuadro ligero... en mi expreiencia no he porbado un titus pero te puedo decir que lso cuadro rocky son tan buenos y una de las marcas mas finas y prestigiosas del mundo.

No cualquiera rueda una rocky :thumbsup:

Yo tenia la mia con un amortiguador rock shox que hasta la fecha funciona y bien, y adelante una horquilla fox vanilla de 130 mm la reina de las horquillas all - arround.

Espero te sirva alguna información de los colegas de este foro...

saludos y te mando una foto de mi ex-cleta :thumbsup: :madman:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

En cuanto a las Canyon, la ESX 8.0 es una chulada... :thumbsup: 

No te van las Mondraker?? La Foxy se ve muy, pero muy bien, es ligerita para las prestaciones y solo he leido cosas buenas de ella. No he visto ninguna por aca... mucho menos rodado una. Visite la tienda de Mammoth en Madrid alguna vez, pero solo tenian marcas americanas (Specialized mas que nada).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ahora si me lei la reseña... 

Coincido en casi todo... salvo que de este lado del Atlantico, la Motolite la consideramos mas bien durita de suspension en el principio de recorrido y muchos la llevan con amortiguadores de resorte para hacerla mas suave.

Eso, en Europa veo que lo sienten diferente o les gusta que las bicis sean mas pedaleables y menos sensibles a las irregularidades pequeñas. Cuestion de enfoques.

Mi Switchblade pesa (como se ven en la foto, con senda horquilla Marzocchi AM1 de 150mm de viaje) algo asi entre los 13.2kg-13.7kg.

El Switchblade es casi 200grs mas pesado que el ML.

Asi que la ML con un montaje igual pesaria de entrada 200grs menos. Avientale una Fox o Revelation y te bajas medio kilo de peso facil. Asi que para una maquina de Enduro largo recorrido, estariamos hablando de una maquina de mas o menos 12.5-13.2kg... nada mal!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ironhorse MK III


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Muy bonitas fotos de sus bicis, Warp y Rocky. Pero creo que le convencen mas si las muestran asi como la ML azul junta con esa muchacha.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hola Aspirina

Yo tengo una Titus Moto Lite y una Banshee Viento. Las dos bicis tienen muy buena calidad y muy buena geometria. En parte, la geometría es bastante similar, con la diferencia que la Moto Lite es doble.

Las dos son, no para freeride ni brincos, pero si aguantan bastante. Creo que la Pyre es muy parecida a la Viento pero en doble suspensión. 

A las dos les puedes poner una tijera de 140 mm y se comportan muy bien.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

aspirina said:


> tengo una pregunta que no tiene que ver con la titus aunque ya se vera por que antes que me saliera esta oportunidad de la titus ( y la pire ) me estava mirando entre estas dos bikes de la marca CANYON que por precio y montaje valen la pena
> 
> el cuadro es el mismo y aparte de algun componente la diferencia esta entre la pike de muelles o talas rlc y el problema seria que la esx 8 con la pike esta en color rojo anonizado que me tiene enamorado y no me atrevo con el muelle y los 600 gr de diferencia
> http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/index.html?b=41
> ...


Yo me quedaría con la Pike, el eje de 20mm realmente es bueno, y tiene buen sistema de suspensión aunque no puedas variar el recorrido. Además, el sistema de la Pike es fácil de quitar (quizás mas fácil que los bloqueos rápidos estándares).


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos de nuevo, viendo como son las opciones yo me quedaria con la Titus, mas bien por lo de la oferta y porque es de relativamente buena calidad, asi que segun parece en relacion precio/calidad por lo deseas invertir quiza la motolite sea mejor opcion.
Las reseñas tomatelas con bastante sal, y me temo que la emotiva opinion del buen Warp esta bastante coloreoda de... Titus? Los numeros no me dicen gran cosa,, tengo entendido que la gemoetria de la Spot da para un manejo mas relajado y una tijera de longitud variable pudiera ser buena idea en las subidas. En mi opinion Turner tiene un diseño bastante balanceado, Mi Flux pesa alrededor de 11kg. acelera como una rigida mientras las piernas den para moverla, curveando tampoco le encuentro desventajas, aunque en este caso solo puedo compararla con la scalpel. De bajada da bastante confianza y en realidad no importa mucho el tipo de terreno mientras escojas tu linea y no hagas saltos muy altos (yo no salto nada!). La bici es bastante comoda, he tenido salidas de hasta 7 horas y no acabo molido como en la rigida (la ultima este fin de semana!). En fin creo que de las opciones que tienes ambas son buenas, y quiza puedas hacer algo con la tijera!

El Rivas
Ya que todos pusieron foto de su bici ahi va la mia!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Saludos de nuevo, viendo como son las opciones yo me quedaria con la Titus, mas bien por lo de la oferta y porque es de relativamente buena calidad, asi que segun parece en relacion precio/calidad por lo deseas invertir quiza la motolite sea mejor opcion.
> Las reseñas tomatelas con bastante sal, y me temo que la emotiva opinion del buen Warp esta bastante coloreoda de... Titus? Los numeros no me dicen gran cosa,, tengo entendido que la gemoetria de la Spot da para un manejo mas relajado y una tijera de longitud variable pudiera ser buena idea en las subidas. En mi opinion Turner tiene un diseño bastante balanceado, Mi Flux pesa alrededor de 11kg. acelera como una rigida mientras las piernas den para moverla, curveando tampoco le encuentro desventajas, aunque en este caso solo puedo compararla con la scalpel. De bajada da bastante confianza y en realidad no importa mucho el tipo de terreno


Las turner son buenas para cuando quieres ir chopereando por Chapultepec o tu parque mas cercano e impresinar al novato...



Las Titus son de excelente calidad, Titus y Turner tienen diferentes geometrías generalmente, pero las dos son buenas para muchos tipos de terreno. Quizas si te gusta mas el manejo técnico la Titus puede ser mejor, si quieres simplemente bombardear cualquier terreno que se te ponga enfrente quizas la Turner. Creo que es cuestión de gustos, no te preocupes por la Moto Lite, si puedes es una muy buena bici. 
Si puedes probar las bicis antes de comprar te va a servir.

La Flux, por lo que yo creo, es una muy buena bici pero un poco mas orientada a XC, pero puede aguantar muchas cosas. Yo la compararía mas con la Racer-X que la Moto Lite, y vería la 5-Spot para compararla con la Moto Lite.

Por cualquiera que te vayas de estas estas comprando una super bici que te puede durar mucho tiempo.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bueno, ya que otros ponen sus fotos, ahi va la mia...










Arivas, que bien que estas otra vez en el foro!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Las turner son buenas para cuando quieres ir chopereando por Chapultepec o tu parque mas cercano e impresinar al novato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> ... y me temo que la emotiva opinion del buen Warp esta bastante coloreoda de... Titus?


http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Allmtn_Full_Suspension/product_124936.shtml

Aqui puedes ver la opinion de 62 personas mas...



arivas said:


> Los numeros no me dicen gran cosa,


 Ahi esta el problema... 



arivas said:


> Mi Flux pesa alrededor de 11kg. acelera como una rigida mientras las piernas den para moverla, curveando tampoco le encuentro desventajas, aunque en este caso solo puedo compararla con la scalpel.


Cualquier cosa va mejor que una Scalpel. No es comparacion.



arivas said:


> La bici es bastante comoda, he tenido salidas de hasta 7 horas y no acabo molido como en la rigida (la ultima este fin de semana!)


Quien lo habria imaginado???!!!
Una bici de 4" mas comoda que una rigida en 7 hrs de rodada!!! :thumbsup: 
Habla muy bien de las Turner!!! 

Y luego dicen que yo...


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Hola Amigo Aspirina:
> Yo te puedo hablar tambien acerca de un cuadro que es muy bueno y su desempeño en montaña es excelente.
> Si te gusta una bici all arround dentro de la montaña con XC y un poco de enduro esta bici te podria interesar, ya que tienes la opción de ajustar su recorrido de 4", 4.5" y de 5" además de se un cuadro ligero... en mi expreiencia no he porbado un titus pero te puedo decir que lso cuadro rocky son tan buenos y una de las marcas mas finas y prestigiosas del mundo.
> No cualquiera rueda una rocky :thumbsup:
> ...


muy bonita y con buena fama y ya me la mire pero no hay ofertas y la unica que traen este año a españa es la etsx 50 y se va de presupuesto

un saludo desde cataluña


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

Warp said:


> En cuanto a las Canyon, la ESX 8.0 es una chulada... :thumbsup:
> 
> No te van las Mondraker?? La Foxy se ve muy, pero muy bien, es ligerita para las prestaciones y solo he leido cosas buenas de ella. No he visto ninguna por aca... mucho menos rodado una. Visite la tienda de Mammoth en Madrid alguna vez, pero solo tenian marcas americanas (Specialized mas que nada).


la marca es española es conparable en precio a las otras aunque las gamas intermedias estan bien de precio pero en el foro hay bastantes roturas y muchas en venta

un saludo desde cataluña


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

Warp said:


> Ahora si me lei la reseña...
> 
> Coincido en casi todo... salvo que de este lado del Atlantico, la Motolite la consideramos mas bien durita de suspension en el principio de recorrido y muchos la llevan con amortiguadores de resorte para hacerla mas suave.
> 
> ...


no te lo habia dicho antes esta muy bien tu titus aunque por aqui no creo que hayan alguna

lo que tengo entendido que es bastante sensible y por eso se le pone un amortiguador con plataforma y como dices la talas y la reveletion son perfectas

un saludo desde cataluña


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Ironhorse MK III


otra opcion muy interesante pero han cambiado el distribuidor y no se aclaran y solo traeran la mas sencilla y bastante cara
y el sistema como la de la ibis esta dando bastante buen resultado 
por el foro ya hay varias ibis

un saludo desde cataluña


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Bueno, ya que otros ponen sus fotos, ahi va la mia...
> Arivas, que bien que estas otra vez en el foro!


que bonita que es 
que horquilla llevas por que lleva eje pasante y por aqui con muelle atras no las hay
en el foro posta un foreo frances JEAN que tiene la motolite y me parece que lleva 
una pace y esta muy contento con ellas

una opcion era la PIRE que tambien es una oferta pero aqui aparte del distribuidor que la tiene en el foro no hay ninguna y no tengo referencias de ella para decidirme

la viento me encanta como rigida con 130 mm

la pike si no es con el camio de recorrido no la quiero por que si con el me costara 
moverla imaginatelo con todo el recorrido aunque si estoy deacuerdo con el eje pasante
por la rigidez que aporta

la turne por las nubes de precio ¡¡ descartada ¡¡


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

Warp said:


> http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Allmtn_Full_Suspension/product_124936.shtml
> 
> Aqui puedes ver la opinion de 62 personas mas...
> 
> ...


jajajajajajaajajajajajaajajaja


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

que dilema :madman:

pike de muelles contra talas :incazzato:

:yikes: ESX 8 con pike de muelles la que me gusta es la opcion en ( rojo :thumbsup: )
http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/index.html?b=41

contra

:yikes: ES 8 con talas en ( gris :madmax: )
http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/index.html?b=50

Pire nueva con garantia http://www.generalbikes.com/outlet.html :thumbsup:

contra

http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=167320

:cryin: Motolite de segunda mano con 1 año de garantia y con cambio de distribuidor 
que aun no ha enpezado a distribuir los pedidos :madmax: y los posbles problema por garantias

un saludo desde cataluña


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Titus


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

de esta manera me gustaria montarla si tubiera el dinero para hacerlo


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

0.15 de la madrugada del 24 de abril de 2007
bueno me voy a dormir que hoy me tengo que levantar a las 5.30 de la mañana

un saludo desde cataluña 

pd: necesito toda la informacion de vosotros


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

arivas said:


> Saludos de nuevo, viendo como son las opciones yo me quedaria con la Titus, mas bien por lo de la oferta y porque es de relativamente buena calidad, asi que segun parece en relacion precio/calidad por lo deseas invertir quiza la motolite sea mejor opcion.
> Las reseñas tomatelas con bastante sal, y me temo que la emotiva opinion del buen Warp esta bastante coloreoda de... Titus? Los numeros no me dicen gran cosa,, tengo entendido que la gemoetria de la Spot da para un manejo mas relajado y una tijera de longitud variable pudiera ser buena idea en las subidas. En mi opinion Turner tiene un diseño bastante balanceado, Mi Flux pesa alrededor de 11kg. acelera como una rigida mientras las piernas den para moverla, curveando tampoco le encuentro desventajas, aunque en este caso solo puedo compararla con la scalpel. De bajada da bastante confianza y en realidad no importa mucho el tipo de terreno mientras escojas tu linea y no hagas saltos muy altos (yo no salto nada!). La bici es bastante comoda, he tenido salidas de hasta 7 horas y no acabo molido como en la rigida (la ultima este fin de semana!). En fin creo que de las opciones que tienes ambas son buenas, y quiza puedas hacer algo con la tijera!
> 
> El Rivas
> Ya que todos pusieron foto de su bici ahi va la mia!


Una de las bicis de xc mas pimp en existencia :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> El Rivas
> Ya que todos pusieron foto de su bici ahi va la mia!


Rivas... Es la perspectiva, o te inspiraste en "Patrulla Motorizada" para determinar la altura del manubrio??? :skep: :eekster:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Rivas... Es la perspectiva, o te inspiraste en "Patrulla Motorizada" para determinar la altura del manubrio??? :skep: :eekster:


parece que el cuadro es talla pequeña (no tiene el taco en el seattube, quizás sea un cuadro talla S como de 13" (seattube)... con una tijera de 100 (Reba Team) quizás haga que se vea mas alta la parte de enfrente de lo que debería ser.

Rivas, cuanto mides?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> parece que el cuadro es talla pequeña (no tiene el taco en el seattube, quizás sea un cuadro talla S como de 13" (seattube)... con una tijera de 100 (Reba Team) quizás haga que se vea mas alta la parte de enfrente de lo que debería ser.
> 
> Rivas, cuanto mides?


Si, pero generalmente guardas como 2.5-5cm de caida entre el asiento y el manubrio para XC. Si no, se te empieza a levantar de la nariz.

Creo que efectivamente es la perspectiva.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Perspectiva, la lente esde 20 mm; el manubrio esta un par de pulgadas abajo del asiento. La talla efectivamente es S (15 in, me parece) Mi dilema es: de largo (TT/HB) tengo el mismo alcance que en la HT; de altura mido creo 1.67 m. Podria usar o un M o una S, solo que quiza en la M tendria problemas para hacerla girar con comodidad. Asi como esta me gusta para correrla (proximo fin y proximo mes, despues a ver que sale...). La siguiente va ser una M.

El Rivas


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

buenas noches desde cataluña son las 21,30 de la noche del 24 de abril


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

aspirina said:


> buenas noches desde cataluña son las 21,30 de la noche del 24 de abril


Aca estamos 7 horas atras, pero creo que del mismo dia...


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

estais en pleno mediodia 

yo voy a cenar 

un saludo


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

aspirina said:


> estais en pleno mediodia
> 
> yo voy a cenar
> 
> un saludo


Que tal el clima en Barcelona?
Por aca en la Capital de Mexico, tenemos unas lindas tormentas electricas y una lluvia jodida que no moja, pero como jode...


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

bien en plena primavera por ahora y con mucho calor


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

buenas noches


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Me gustó mucho el equipamiento de la ESX 8, la geometría se ve muy bién para un bici con ese recorrido y pudiera ser una buena opción en lo que ahorras para un mejor cuadro. En cuanto tengas el $$$, vendes este cuadro y le pasas los componentes.

El problema de las bicis usadas es que nunca sabes donde anduvieron ni por que las están vendiendo, igual y te llevas una super oferta, pero igual y te sale un cuadro a punto de romperse...  

Yo me iría por la Canyon, si no te gusta como se porta el cuadro, ahorras un poco y te compras tu MotoLite o Turner nueva :thumbsup: 

Saludos,


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

elmadaleno said:


> Me gustó mucho el equipamiento de la ESX 8, la geometría se ve muy bién para un bici con ese recorrido y pudiera ser una buena opción en lo que ahorras para un mejor cuadro. En cuanto tengas el $$$, vendes este cuadro y le pasas los componentes.
> 
> El problema de las bicis usadas es que nunca sabes donde anduvieron ni por que las están vendiendo, igual y te llevas una super oferta, pero igual y te sale un cuadro a punto de romperse...
> 
> ...


las 11,51 de la mañana del 25 de abril

pongo la hora y fecha por la diferencia horaria que tenemos si no no sabria donde estoy

tu lo has dicho el equipamiento de la esx 8 y de la es 8 son muy buenos 
y la motolite de segunda me mosquea por que nadie lo quiere y nuevo cuesta en españa 
1800 euros el cuadro calcula el montaje cuanto me costaria

ya lo habia pensado en comprar un motolite o algun otro mas adelante y el precio final seria el mismo que si lo montara de primera pero en dos pagos

pero sigo con la misma duda
que si la pique de muelles de la ESX 8 en ROJO que me encanta y sus 600 gr de mas peso ó la talas de la ES 8 en gris que no me gusta tanto el color que me parece que me acabare cogiendo si no tengo mas opiniones

la PIRE que es la otra opcion en oferta lleva componentes de inferior categoria pero
igual de funcionales y el precio no esta mal lo unico que me hace falta es el comportamiento de la bike que en el post de banshee no me acaban de contestar y me pierdo con el ingles  no lo hablo ni escribo 

un saludo desde cataluña


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

De los colores no opino, por que es cuestión de gustos, pero depende de tu estilo de montar. La verdad es que la ESX no es mucho más pesada que la ES, traen prácticamente el mismo equipo pero aparentemente la ESX es un poco más ruda. 

Si no te encanta el cuadro, ahorras unos meses y te animas por la Turner! :thumbsup:


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

por fin me decidi y esta es la afortunada

mi Hada Maligna

http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=273044

un saludo


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

No se ve nada en el link! proba de nuevo!!!! 

Felicidades de todas formas yo voy para atrás... ... Camioneta clásica y además ya no tengo mi doble ... me quedá instalado en las Hardtail  :lol:


----------

